# Exercise Bicycle



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

Due to my insane work regime my GP has advised that an exercise bike is 

essential.

Does anyone know where I can buy a new or used bike to a good standard ?

I last used one some years ago complete with all info dials that one needs to 

monitor vital signs. Would like one like that.

Can anyone help ?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

29ncounting said:


> Due to my insane work regime my GP has advised that an exercise bike is
> 
> essential.
> 
> ...


You could try Sports Mall on Shebab St in Mohandiseen - it's spread over several floors and sells most sports equipment although I don't know whether it sells exercise bikes: Sports Mall, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Shopping


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

Beatle said:


> You could try Sports Mall on Shebab St in Mohandiseen - it's spread over several floors and sells most sports equipment although I don't know whether it sells exercise bikes: Sports Mall, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Shopping


MANY THANKS !

Am on the case tomorrow


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Hey 29ncounting, if you go there please can you see if they have any weight benches and dumbells/barbells, and some weight plates to go with them? That would be awesome thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Hey 29ncounting, if you go there please can you see if they have any weight benches and dumbells/barbells, and some weight plates to go with them? That would be awesome thanks




The BCA in Mohandiseen is selling of its gym equipment


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

elrasho said:


> Hey 29ncounting, if you go there please can you see if they have any weight benches and dumbells/barbells, and some weight plates to go with them? That would be awesome thanks


Will do OK but it wont be for a few days..........work and tummy bug AGAIN !


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

janaadam said:


> hi
> i have 2 exercise bike in a very good condition one is top life and the other one is body sculpture both are rare use


am very interested in both ! 

can you contact me thru my business e mail address as 
hope I am allowed to do that ?!?!


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

*Exercise bike*



janaadam said:


> i dont know how to contact you


it seems my e mail address was deleted from my reply as i guessed would happen.

My cell phone/mobile here is <snip>

hope thats not also deleted

jim


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

29ncounting said:


> it seems my e mail address was deleted from my reply as i guessed would happen.
> 
> My cell phone/mobile here is <snip>
> 
> ...


yep they deleted my phone numebr also as I guessed 

supposed i proposed that we met on a street corner somewhere at a certain time ?

bet they woudl "snip" the street names and times too

HELLO censor !? how do we contact each other of you delete contact details ?

- now you have to see this question as you will delete this number

HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

29ncounting said:


> it seems my e mail address was deleted from my reply as i guessed would happen.
> 
> My cell phone/mobile here is <snip>
> 
> ...




We do not allow personal contact details on the forum and that is why your emails address was deleted.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personal details will always be deleted from any post.
Use the private message facility to contact posters.


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We do not allow personal contact details on the forum and that is why your emails address was deleted.


Fully appreciate the reasoning but I am volunteering my contact detauils to allow another member to sell ther goods or possessions of their own free will as they propsed this to me initially


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

29ncounting said:


> yep they deleted my phone numebr also as I guessed
> 
> supposed i proposed that we met on a street corner somewhere at a certain time ?
> 
> ...


Wow - this is painful!! The person who is trying to show you the bikes (Janadam?) needs to make 3 more posts. Janadam - write 3 more posts about anything but don't put contact details in as they delete those posts and then the posts don't count towards your 5 posts. When Janadam has made 5 posts, you can contact each other using the private message facility on this forum. If you click on my name on this post, you will see that you can send me a private message.

Hope this helps


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Wow - this is painful!! The person who is trying to show you the bikes (Janadam?) needs to make 3 more posts. Janadam - write 3 more posts about anything but don't put contact details in as they delete those posts and then the posts don't count towards your 5 posts. When Janadam has made 5 posts, you can contact each other using the private message facility on this forum. If you click on my name on this post, you will see that you can send me a private message.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Beatle !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

29ncounting said:


> yep they deleted my phone numebr also as I guessed
> 
> supposed i proposed that we met on a street corner somewhere at a certain time ?
> 
> ...



As maiden has said, please use the PM facility. Putting personal details on here means that anyone in the world can see your number and if they wish can phone you or contact you. Even in the short space of time your number was on here, you could get a call from someone saying they wish to meet you re - the exercise bike and wheres your address or come round to theirs? - how are you going to know that its the "right" person????

Jo xxx


----------



## janaadam (Aug 23, 2010)

29ncounting said:


> Thanks Beatle !


thank you


----------



## janaadam (Aug 23, 2010)

now i andrestood the point


----------

